# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Been fishing a good bit the last couple of weeks. Tuna bite is still strong and we have gotten into a few wahoo as well. We actually caught one 40 pound wahoo on a frenzy popper in the midst of a complete tuna frenzy. We could see tuna jumping on all four sides of the rig from the rig to a couple miles out from it. How ever many poppers we threw equaled how many tuna we would hook.

Most of the fishing has been done with live bait though with tinker mackeral being the bait of choice as usual in the spring. Most of our fish are running in the 40-50 pound range although a couple pushing 100 were landed. A few of the days we ran into bad weather so I ended up fishing near shore and mopping up on the lane snappers. On one day it started out rough and we had 20 lanes and it later calmed enough for us to make it out about 7 miles offshore and we got a limit of ajs and 14 big blackfin tuna all on jigs.
I actually landed a nice flounder in 70 feet of water as well.

The snapper bite was stupid a couple of days when I went amberjack fishing. I actually got some red snappers on poppers which was a first.

In the afternoons while the deckhand was cleaning the boat I got a few nice bass in the marina as well to add to our catch. Only a few places in the world you can catch a limit of yf tuna in the day and catch bass while your cleaning them up.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

NICE HAUL.......man those LANES are no joke true studs!!! Great report!!!!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Um, yeah...I need to go back to Venice....


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice pics ....Looks like you had alot of fun


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Man Capt. Eddie I love the pic of the largemouth at the bottom. Still catchin em at the dock after an awsome day. Thats a beautiful thing.


----------

